
Radio During World War One - petethomas
http://earlyradiohistory.us/sec013.htm
======
JoeDaDude
In addition to the many primary sources listed in the article, I'd like to add
one more. That is the journal of a radio operator [1] which was published n
book form [1]. The author describes wartime activities such as intercepting
enemy radio traffic and spoofing operations, in which the radio operators
create a lot of phony radio chatter to fool the enemy into thinking an
offensive would take place at a separate location.

[1] "Listening In: Intercepting German Trench Communications in World War I",
Ernest H. Hinrichs, 1996.

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0942597788/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0942597788/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=IBW43FUIGN5XA&colid=18UNAP8IDBQKP)

------
NotSammyHagar
That was an interesting article. It makes me think of how we might try to
restrict new technologies in the case of an all out war, like cell phones or
social media.

